# Spitfire WOW



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Those that know me know I back on to an airfield where I live. Back in 2000 we had 13 spitfires based there for a show one weekend.

However tonight I hear the Merlin Engine and run outside to see 2 spitfires buzzing the airfield in almost darkness, bearly off the ground, bank up and round and come into to land.

IMO the best ever piston engined aeroplane ever although I might be biased as my Grandad help build them at Castle Bromwich. I wonder if either of these were built in some small way by Grandad?

Superb! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I live underneath where they practise for the airshow near Waddington a couple of weeks every year. Amazing. What a noise, what a noise.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

totally agree. Something absolutely magic about them.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A modern WOW


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

saint said:


> A modern WOW


Doesn't sound half as nice though.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Went out for a drive last Sat evening and was buzzed by a Spitfire going along the road next to Headcorn Aerodrome, what a sound [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about that amazing piece of kit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest I am a Mustang (p-51) fan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But then again this is strange


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

and my all time favourite plane...

the DADDY!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive seen a Spit do a flyby twice and its quite possibly the most inspiring, ill fight u on the beaches thing ive ever seen or heard, dunno why, just grabbed me by the balls and told me to stand up straight!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Forget the modern stuff, this is what I want to see more of (taken a couple of years ago at an air show):


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

SR-71 Blackbird. Phenominal piece of kit.

Tom


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

My favourite







sounds amazing :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

Spitfire must only appeal to the older generation - does nothing for me. Wasnt in only in the war for a few months anyway? 
Now if you're talking planes, the SR 71 is one heck of a beast - still holds the record for the fastest manned aircraft in the world - 30 year on (apart from the experimental X-15 effort)








awesome plane

been to the base where one is kept (USAF Mildenhall in Norfolk) aparently they are re-commissioning it for use in the Middle East :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

WHy has the Jet fanatics taken over. I did hope the words "Piston Engine" would keep it to proper planes :?

Last night they did a flight/display and again buzzed the airfield, one of which banked and flew low over my house.

As I write this they have just been wheeled out of Rescue India Juliet's Hangar (of BBC TV Seaside Rescue fame), so looks like they are going to leave soon...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> the DADDY!


SR 51 Blackbird now your talking


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > the DADDY!
> ...


Hate to by anal but it's the SR 71


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

TSCN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


must have been a pie-crumb under the "7" button :roll: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

No no - he's too carefull to drop crumbs! Crumbs waste pie lol.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The only sound even more inspiring than the Merlin is the Griffon in the later Spitfires and Seafires. Was at an air display at Shuttleworth earlier this year when a Griffon powered Seafire was started next to me. With fire out the exhausts, a brief cough before the 12 cylinders catch and fire into life it is one of the most dramatic sounds anyone moved by the internal combustion engine can hear.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just been to the air races at Reno today the sounds were unbelievable  
Imagine 8 highly modified WWII warbirds all charging flat out line abreast unbelievable.The most common engine is rotary but Merlin and Griffon engines are there unfortunatley a Merlin failed but the mustang got down ok.Forgot to say the top class runs at 480mph about 30-40 ft above the ground


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Will i agree about the spitfire but the true hero of the BoB was the Hurricane IIC - also powered by the Merlin engine.

For noise - Vulcan takes some beating and was such a majestic Aircraft


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Will i agree about the spitfire but the true hero of the BoB was the Hurricane IIC - also powered by the Merlin engine.
> 
> For noise - Vulcan takes some beating and was such a majestic Aircraft


and is awesome to fly in... something I was privileged to do out of RAF Kinloss many years ago


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Will i agree about the spitfire but the true hero of the BoB was the Hurricane IIC - also powered by the Merlin engine.
> 
> For noise - Vulcan takes some beating and was such a majestic Aircraft


Was gonna post about the Hurricane - the true hero as you say.

Vulcan, bugger gotta agree with you twice in the same thread, is/was an awesome aircraft - the vulcans used to use the chimney at our distillery as low-level target practice and would frighten the crap out of me.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm just back from my GF's mum and dads in coningsby, lincs...who knows where this is going... 

Wel they live almost on the raf base there, 15.30 on friday I watched 1x dakota, then 1xspitfire, then 1xhurricaine and finally the grand-daddy, the lancaster bomber all taking off for a visit somewhere.

It's a great sight, the two fighters take off then bank round in opposite directions, as they are banking round to complete the turn the lanc takes off with a beautiful sound then the fighters join behind it in formation.

You just don't get bored of seeing things like that!!

joe


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Its www.sywellairshow.co.uk this coming weekend if anyone is interested... Nothing to do with me, I just live near by :wink:

I think it has almost all the bygone planes talked about 

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Its www.sywellairshow.co.uk this coming weekend if anyone is interested... Nothing to do with me, I just live near by :wink:

I think it has almost all the bygone planes talked about 

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Its www.sywellairshow.co.uk this coming weekend if anyone is interested... Nothing to do with me, I just live near by :wink:

I think it has almost all the bygone planes talked about 

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Bugger not sure what happened there....


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Agree about the Hurricane being the true hero - wood and canvas are much easier to repair than aluminium and so they could be airbourne much quicker. But, the Spitfire is the more aesthetic aeroplane and it comes with the Griffon in the later versions.

I didn't know they had a Lancaster airbourne again - one to keep my eye out for. The old BoB Memorial flight - 3 aircraft, 6 Merlin engines and 1000 goosebumps per fly-by


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

5 Spitfires at Goodwood Festival this year, even with the low cloud they were an awesome sight


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm an amateur, and only since her olds moved down there but afaik there are 2 airborne lancasters in the world, one at coningsby and one in canada somewhere. there's another somewhere in the uk that can roll around the tarmac but thats it!! It's a very special sight to behold!!

joe


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/09/lancaster.kmz

You mean this one - click link and open with Google Earth


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

My old man was heavily involved in the restoration of the worlds only remaining messersmitt 109 Black 6.

When that engine was started up after 50 years it was the most incredible sound ever!

German machinery you see :wink:

The plane is now sadly a static display at Duxford museum


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

We live near Shuttleworth air museum often have the odd Sptfire or Hurricane over.Strange but last thursday two Spitfires flew over about 5.00pm even though I'm miles from you.Also,have to say Hurricane far better plane.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

joe1978 said:


> I'm just back from my GF's mum and dads in coningsby, lincs...who knows where this is going...
> 
> Wel they live almost on the raf base there, 15.30 on friday I watched 1x dakota, then 1xspitfire, then 1xhurricaine and finally the grand-daddy, the lancaster bomber all taking off for a visit somewhere.
> 
> ...


I bet the residents of Dresden got a little tired of it. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I was in the park in Peterborough flying my kite about a month ago when a Lancaster flew overhead, proper low it was too.

Great sight. Much better than modern jets, representative of one of the most important events in our history. Should be cherished.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

saint said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/09/lancaster.kmz
> 
> You mean this one - click link and open with Google Earth


WTF!!!

please explain saint

 joe


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Fairly simple - obviously photographed by the imaging satellite as it was flying to or from a display. Sheer luck that it was caught.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Fairly simple - obviously photographed by the imaging satellite as it was flying to or from a display. Sheer luck that it was caught.


   I thought it looked like someone had built one in their back garden!!! ta saint

joe


----------

